# r16-300 how-to questons



## josemore (Apr 12, 2008)

I recently switched from dish-network to directv and now I have a few
questions about using the R16-300 "dvr-plus" receiver that I was
given.

1. Pressing the "->|" key fast-forwards about 30 seconds. Can this be
configured to skip instantly forward?

2. Pressing the ">>" or "<<" keys multiple times shows speed values 1,
2, 3, and 4. What do these correspond to in real terms? That is,
if a program is 60 minutes long and if it takes 4 minutes to
fast-forward through it at speed "2", then I would say "2" is 15x.

3. Suppose that I am watching a movie that I recorded and about 10
minutes into it I am no longer interested in it and want to delete
it. What is the best way to stop the playback and delete the
recording?

4. Are there any undocumented features for the R16 such as for some of
the other receivers?

5. How do I search for words with accents such as ñ?

Any useful suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you. -Jose


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Jose,

Welcome to DBSTalk!

As for your questions, hopefully we can help you out...

1. There is no 30 second _skip_ on the R16. What you have seen is what is referred to as 30 second _slip_.

2. I'm not quite sure of the actual speed of FFing or RWing, but they appear to be multiples of speed 1. In essence, 2 is 2 times faster than 1, 3 is 3 times faster than, and so on. The 30 second slip operates at 2x.

3. There are two quick ways to delete the show. You can hit Stop or List to bring up the PlayList. Highlight the show in question and hit the Red button to delete it. You can also press and hold the Slip ahead button so that the recording will jump to the end. After a moment or two, the Delete or Keep prompt will appear and you can select to delete the show.

4. There are no hidden menus or features per se on the R16. You can use Dash-Dash to delete items from the PlayList without being prompted to confirm the deletion, but that was the original way to deleting an item before they instituted the Red button for deleting.

5. I have not found any way to enter in special characters when searching on the R15/R16. The HR series receivers allow Triple-Tap entry of characters (using the number pad like texting), which does allow you to enter in special characters, but the R15/R16 does not have that functionality.

HTH,
Merg


----------



## titan04 (Jul 14, 2009)

I wasn't sure where to post a new thread.

I was just given a direct tv R16-300 DVR. I currently use dish network. Is there any way to use this DVR with my dish system?

Thanks


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

titan04 said:


> I wasn't sure where to post a new thread.
> 
> I was just given a direct tv R16-300 DVR. I currently use dish network. Is there any way to use this DVR with my dish system?
> 
> Thanks


No. Separate dish, separate account with DirecTV.


----------

